# Autism v Glue Ear



## BabyJ'sMummy

DS is being assessed for ASD but was found to have glue ear at his Audiology appointment. He has now had his follow up Audiology appointment which is still showing glue ear and is being referred to get grommits.

I'm so frustrated at the moment because the glue ear could account for a lot of things but not all. His joint attention skills are our main concern, he still doesn't point/show things of interest (he sometimes squeels to get our attention though) , he still doesn't nod/shake his head,and rarely claps or waves. He has however started with lots of pretend play and responds to his name now, he will also looks for reaction occasionally. I don't really have a question just wanted to let out my frustration at still not knowing. :flower:


----------



## BabyJ'sMummy

I wanted to do an update in case anyone does a search for glue ear in the future. DS was assessed at home by the Speech Therapist who runs our 'More Than Words' parenting class and she does not believe that he has autism. She thinks that most of his issues are down to the glue ear and that he uses eye contact as part of his joint attention instead of pointing. She noticed lots of positive things that we hadn't because we were so focused on all the negatives. His pretend play is age appropriate and he his making lots of good babbling sounds as well. She feels that when he gets his grommets we will see big changes..fingers crossed anyway. He may have some sensory issues but this could be his age as well. We have noticed recently that he is starting to play alongside other children which is a big step forward and we will find out soon if we are getting any nursery time funded for him on top of the nursery time he has. Hopefully if we get this it will bring him along more as well. xx


----------



## Shezza84uk

Very positive I went through the phases too until it proved DD isn't autistic but has SLI she baby babbled more and still does from time to time.

Glued ear can affect so much and really hoping once he gets his grommets it will show a huge change x


----------



## BabyJ'sMummy

Shezza84uk said:


> Very positive I went through the phases too until it proved DD isn't autistic but has SLI she baby babbled more and still does from time to time.
> 
> Glued ear can affect so much and really hoping once he gets his grommets it will show a huge change x

Thanks, me too :flower: x


----------

